# Malibu, 12.2hh welsh cross gelding



## lilhan (24 October 2016)

Hi,  

Im trying to help a friend find her old favourite pony, she had to leave him after being bullied at the stables and now he has been sold and she really needs to find him! PLEASE SHARE this link with your friends! 

www.ponypromise.com

He's believed to have been sold in Wales. PLEASE SHARE it would make such a big difference to her life to find out about him. 

Thanks so much


----------

